# Hey guys i found a site that sells arango briar pipe wipe!



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.nationalguild.com/ZIGGYSTOBACCO.COM/

here! the website looks like it was made in the 90's lol! well i ordered one and i will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Disappointed I clicked on clown vehicles and it just took me back to the home page. Who doesn't get the urge to buy a clown car while shopping for pipes or tobacco and vice versa.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess stoners don't care about design and layout. Looks like this site isn't meant for adults. Had to really search for real pipes.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

well i hope this pans out cus i cant find the pipe wipe anywhere else online


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

pipinho said:


> well i hope this pans out cus i cant find the pipe wipe anywhere else online


Enjoy!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm with AWK. It sure would have been nice to have found a legitimate Clown Vehicle supplier.










RD


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i really don't know what the deal is with the website, it really looks like it was made in 2001. Honestly, it could be an older owner that owns the store. oh well i got a confirm email so....


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Arango Pipe Wipe has not been manufactured in about 3 years. The possible problem might be that when/if you do receive it, will it have any propellant left in it?
If this guy does have it, it has to have been on his shelf for at least 3 years, and by the looks of his site, maybe longer.

Please let us know the outcome.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The can I bought from you two or three years ago still works fine, Rich; I just checked. One thing always puzzled me about this stuff: how they expected to get repeat business-this one can will last me forever!


----------

